# name your top 5 movies



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

watched so many cant remember half of them but a few that i love are

law abiding citizen
inception
derailed
departed
fracture


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

In no particular order

Lost in Translation
Leon
Ronin
Disturbia
The Great Escape


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark
Jaws
Back To The Future
The Goonies
Star Wars


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

No particular order -

Green mile
Shawshank redemption
Beautiful mind
Road to pedition
Seven pounds


----------



## SausageStick (Apr 15, 2008)

No particular order:

Pulp fiction
the usual suspects
true romance
scum (wheres ya f****** tool)
American Beauty


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

12 angry men (the original B&W version with Henry Fonda)
Glory
First Contact
Dirty Harry
Uncle Buck


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Casablanca,
Blade runner, directors cut
The Duellist,
Star Trek #2
and for pure whimsey, Mystery Men. The Spleen: Distance to target - 7 yards, no wind. Pull my finger.
Does it get any better? Nope.


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

The long good friday
The italian job(original)
Training day
Ronin
King pin


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Breakfast at Tiffanys (Audrey Hepburn at her most beautiful)
Green Mile
12 Angry Men (BW)
Shrek
GoodFellas


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Pulp Fiction
Goodfellas
Badlands
Southern Comfort
Excalibur

In that order.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

the love bug
herbie rides again
herbie goes to monte carlo
herbie goes bananas
herbie fully loaded


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

some great movies appering, usual suspects, shaw shank,leon and green mile all fantastic movies, o and pulp fiction , and forgot to mention slum dog ,, was well impressed with that, and the movie i thought was a total crock of sh**,,, The book of Eli ,, what a waste of 2 hours of my life watching that !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

the usual suspects
the shawshank redemption 
blow
the godfather
donnie brasco

not in any particular order, they are all ace


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Shawshank Redemption
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Train Spotting
Independence Day
Die Hard 1


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Life of Brian
Young Frankstein
This is Spinal Tap
Dog Soldiers
First Blood

Maybe not everyones cup of tea but definitely films I could watch again and again.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

In no order

Saving Private Ryan
Schindlers List
Pulp Fiction
The Italian Job
Terminator 2


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Independance Day
Italian Job (Original)
Die Hard 3
Back To The Future
Grown Ups (More Recent but really funny!)


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

In no order -
The Usual Suspects
Toy Story
Goodfellas
The Hangover
Superbad


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

goonies (no 1)
toy story
back to the future (trilogy)
scar face
forest gump

tried to pick a range


----------



## Rickstarbo (Apr 2, 2011)

I no particular order off the top of my head:

Evil dead 3 army of darkness
Pulp fiction
Aliens
Human traffic
Withnail & I

I'll no doubt think of loads of others now lol!!!


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

The persuit of happiness
Platoon
Hostel
The girl next door
Lock stock


----------

